# Getting "Hay guard"



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

Hello all,
I tried a couple times to get some Hay guard down here in North Carolina Last year with no luck. It seems they don't want to sell small quantities or something. Anyone have a good idea on how I can get a hold of some hay guard ?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Try this person and number for sales near you. Not sure how small of an amount they can sell.

Greg Noble
(574) 248-0641

http://www.isfglobal.com/international-stock-food-support.php


----------



## jdhayfarmer (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't get to exited it does a good job of rusting up your baler


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

jdhayfarmer said:


> Don't get to exited it does a good job of rusting up your baler


We talking about the same Hayguard? Acid based products will definitely eat the paint off and rust a baler out, but I've been happy with the Hayguard so far.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I have never had any rust from the Hay Guard product by New Holland


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We might be talking about two different products here.

This is the Hay Guard I'm talking about. http://www.isfglobal...s/hay-guard.php

I'm told if you can't get Hay Guard then Silo Guard will work the same.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*How much per lb is Hay Gaurd?*


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> *How much per lb is Hay Gaurd?*


Hayguard runs about twice as much per pound as acid, BUT instead of using the acid rate of 4, 8, and 16 lbs per ton with my Harvesttec unit you set it to use 2, 3 and 5lbs per ton. So in effect your using half as much or less as you would acid.

However there is a trade off, 25% is the maximum recommended moisture with Hayguard with round bales, with acid and round bales you can bale up to 30% moisture.

I've baled hay with acid up around 30% , it didn't burn the building down and kept, but even though it didn't heat up you could tell something just wasn't right with it, so could the experienced hay buyers at the auction. Hard to describe but you could tell something just wasn't kosher.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I have never had any rust from the Hay Guard product by New Holland


"Crop Saver" is New Hollands product we used it for several years . It is buffered acid We have NOT seen any rust from it on our balers They say it is about the same ph as rain water . I know some will say you dont need it .. Depends where you live . where i farm between the humidty and rolling ground you need it,


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

jdhayfarmer said:


> Hayguard runs about twice as much per pound as acid, BUT instead of using the acid rate of 4, 8, and 16 lbs per ton with my Harvesttec unit you set it to use 2, 3 and 5lbs per ton. So in effect your using half as much or less as you would acid.
> 
> However there is a trade off, 25% is the maximum recommended moisture with Hayguard with round bales, with acid and round bales you can bale up to 30% moisture.
> 
> I've baled hay with acid up around 30% , it didn't burn the building down and kept, but even though it didn't heat up you could tell something just wasn't right with it, so could the experienced hay buyers at the auction. Hard to describe but you could tell something just wasn't kosher.


Must be nice. 20% is the absolute maximum I can comfortably do the big squares, and expect to sell them.


----------



## jdhayfarmer (Jan 20, 2012)

I used the hay guard from ISF this past year it turned the pickups on our balers into rust and anywhere else it may have gotten on. I have always used the NewHolland cropsavor before this and never had any problems with rust on my balers. Have been looking into the new product called first response from poly exel it's silicone based looks pretty good has anyone used it?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

End row, you are exactly right. It is crop saver that I use. My bad. Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

jdhayfarmer said:


> I used the hay guard from ISF this past year it turned the pickups on our balers into rust and anywhere else it may have gotten on. I have always used the NewHolland cropsavor before this and never had any problems with rust on my balers. Have been looking into the new product called first response from poly exel it's silicone based looks pretty good has anyone used it?


Did you flush the system _*and*_ the metal surfaces of the baler as instructed? I did both twice as per instructions and corrosion hasn't been a problem since going to the Hayguard.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Did you flush the system _*and*_ the metal surfaces of the baler as instructed? I did both twice as per instructions and corrosion hasn't been a problem since going to the Hayguard.


I have tried to do research on this FIRST RESPONSE preservative cant find much in detail on the internet can anyone tell me if they used it or direct me to a good informative page on the net


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

First Response is sold under the name Nurturite by poly excel. They have a facebook page with pictures from trials. If you really have questions just give Eddie Toms a call and he will be more than happy to go through it with you in more detail. He has been a huge part of the testing and development. He is at the Colorado Farm Show through this week, but I am sure he can be reached next week in his office. 763-792-0720


----------



## metzen (Jun 28, 2013)

mlappin said:


> Hayguard runs about twice as much per pound as acid, BUT instead of using the acid rate of 4, 8, and 16 lbs per ton with my Harvesttec unit you set it to use 2, 3 and 5lbs per ton. So in effect your using half as much or less as you would acid.
> 
> However there is a trade off, 25% is the maximum recommended moisture with Hayguard with round bales, with acid and round bales you can bale up to 30% moisture.
> 
> I've baled hay with acid up around 30% , it didn't burn the building down and kept, but even though it didn't heat up you could tell something just wasn't right with it, so could the experienced hay buyers at the auction. Hard to describe but you could tell something just wasn't kosher.


Why are you using the 3 and 5 pound rates when hay guard is 2 pounds no matter what the moisture is? Not disagreeing here, just wondering.


----------

